# 2013 New Year's Resolutions



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2012)

What's your 2013 New Year's resolutions? Both cubing and non-cubing related.

Mine:
2x2 - Learn Guimond/Sub-5
3x3 - Full COLL (except maybe sunes)/sub-10 single/sub-15 average
4x4 - sub-1 single/sub-1:30 average
5x5 - ?
Pyraminx - sub-8/maybe learn keyhole
Megaminx - learn advanced last layer/improve F2L/S2L
3x3 BLD - success
OH - sub-30 average

Other - tell better jokes


----------



## tx789 (Jan 1, 2013)

I wanta start bld (memo is The only thing left)


----------



## ottozing (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine is to make 3x3 finals at WC13


----------



## uniacto (Jan 1, 2013)

sub 12 at 3x3 at the end of 2013

Learn all PLL's and some more OLL's.

Dabble in Roux and/or ZZ

mod a cube successfully (my shengshou 4x4 pretty much sucks after my failed attempt at modding)

edit: I suppose I should include some real life stuff as well...

get taller
get higher than a 2000 on SAT's
be more social and outgoing, meet more people


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 1, 2013)

get closer-ish to fazrulz
<3 3x3


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2012 New Year's Resolutions*

Moar zz, and just go down to sub 15 in 3x3. Gotta get that 2h* down

4x4 just break sub 1
5x5 I don't even know. Sub 2 I guess

And IRL get back under 160 rofl after I ballooned in that past 6 years from 140 to 180 since I stopped swimming trololololol


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 1, 2013)

CUBING:
3x3: Sub-12
4x4: Sub-1:00
5x5: Sub-1:20
6x6: Sub-3:00
7x7: Sub-4:30
OH: Sub-18
That's.. Pretty much all I care about

IRL:
Get a job
Get my learner's permit
Get a better SAT score
Ditch some leg fat
Get to 1500 elo
Complete a PMD Nuzlocke


----------



## tengurocks (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing. 
2x2:sub 6
3x3:sub 17 still learning columns
4x4:learn how to solve
5x5 :learn how to solve
clock: learn clock bld and get sub 17 on normal solves
pyra:sub 10

Other stuff

get black belt in tkd
do well in school
loose some weight


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing related:
2x2- achieve sub-5 average
3x3- achieve sub-20 average, learn full OLL, buy moar cubes!
4x4- learn a proper edge pairing method, get sub 1:20 times.
5x5- buy one 
6x6- buy one also 
Pyraminx- learn to solve it FAST
Buy more puzzles overall.
Stop being so damn lazy when it comes to learning algs.
Learn algs during every single class in school.
Stop being so god damn inefficient when it comes to solving.
Stop wasting money which could go otherwise to buying more cubes.

Non-cubing related:
get a girlfriend
That is all.
Happy new year, everybody!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing.

Podium at least once at a competition.
Get a successful blind solve.
Maybe a sub 10 single if I'm lucky.

Other.
Stop spending so much money and save up more since I work a tonne.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 1, 2013)

Be sub-15 3x3 and learn OLL
Be sub-1 (at least) 4x4 
Be sub-2 (at least) 5x5 
Be sub-4 2x2
Be sub-10 (at least) Pyraminx 
Be sub-30 Square-1
Be consistent BLD and sub-2


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Goal: Stop trying to be funny when it ends up being not funny.


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

2x2: Learn CLL, Sub 4 consistently, Possibly EG-1
3x3: Sub 15, Full OLL and PLL
4x4: Sub 1 and Color neutral
5x5: Sub 2
6x6: Get one 
7x7: Sub 8
8x8 Get faster?
9x9: Get one 
Pyraminx: Sub 6 consistently
3BLD: Solve a 3x3 Blindfolded


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 1, 2013)

Learn 3BLD and 4BLD,and try 5BLD if I can...
SQ1:sub30
I believe in myself


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 1, 2013)

2x2 - Consistently sub 5
3x3 - Consistently sub 20
4x4 - Consistently sub 2:00
Learn 4x4 and 5x5 BLD


----------



## Endgame (Jan 1, 2013)

2x2x2: learn CLL and sub-5
3x3x3: learn CMLL, improve F2B and sub-20
4x4x4: **** I hate this event
FMC: sub-50 moves pwease
3BLD: first success
Pyra: sub-10

oh and get a girlfriend ofc


----------



## Kian (Jan 1, 2013)

I intend to be less resolute.


----------



## cubeone (Jan 1, 2013)

Be sub-15 and learn OLL on 3x3 and be sub-1 on 4x4.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, and another one is to learn Python (and Java, if I have time)


----------



## uvafan (Jan 1, 2013)

All are global averages
2x2: lol idc
3x3: sub10
4x4: sub1
5x5: sub4
6x6: know how to solve
7x7: " 
Pyra:sub13, learn good method (use bob burton now)
Mega: sub3, learn actual method
BLD: sub3, 75% success
OH: sub20, REALLY WANT THIS
SQ-1:sub1:30

Yeah, overall, just become more well rounded in cubing events. Right know I'm crappy at everything but 3x3


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

uvafan said:


> All are global averages
> now ------------------------------------- then
> 2x2: sub6 lol idc
> 3x3: sub14 sub10
> ...



For pyraminx, Erik Akkersdijk has a good tutorial for keyhole, a method good enough to reach your goal, and better


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 1, 2013)

Official sub 11 3x3 average
Official sub 50 4x4 average
Squat 405 for 1-5 reps


----------



## uvafan (Jan 1, 2013)

Username said:


> For pyraminx, Erik Akkersdijk has a good tutorial for keyhole, a method good enough to reach your goal, and better



Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Meet Harris Chan <3


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing:
Mega: sub-50 avg12, break WR avg and/or single
Pyra: sub-4 avg12, learn WO and maybe Nutella
3x3: sub-10 avg5, sub-13 global avg

Non-cubing: 
Get a date to Prom, lol
Work out more
Figure out what I want to do with my life (Career)


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

- Start learning algs again
- Actually practice BLD to some extent
- Improve at various stuffs


Don't feel like acting like I can predict what events I'll be most interested in several months from now, so I'm not going to list specific times I want to achieve.


----------



## Dylann (Jan 1, 2013)

2x2 - learn how to solve, then sub 10avg 
3x3 - learn full oll and pll. Get average to sub 18, improve f2l look ahead.
4x4 - learn how to solve, then sub 2 averages
5x5 - same as above except sub 4
6x6 - buy one 
7x7 - buy one too 
Sq-1 - buy 

Someone previously said learn as many algorithms in a class and that's exactly what I'm gonna do haha.
Basically improve cube collection overall. Maybe learn 3bld and get sub 35 OH avg.

Other:
Decide career
Complete GCSE's with point avg of 6.8 (mostly a's)
Get into st doms (one of best colleges in my area)
Buy a midi keyboard for my laptop 
Buy a new laptop
Take more baths to keep me relaxed 
Stay more relaxed and not hate everyone and everything


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2013)

Might as well do this:

3x3: Sub-11 average/Finish HLPTU COLL subsets/Relearn a lot of ELL/Learn more WV/Learn some RLS
4x4: Get a decent one, and get sub-1:20. Finally branching out =x
OH: Get sub-25 consistently somehow/Finish an average of 50.
BLD: Sub-1:15 consistently.
4BLD: Success.
MultiBLD: 15/15 sub-hour.
FMC: Learn the 10-movers/Get sub-30 official/Tread NISS waters.
Pyra: Learn a half-decent method.
Skoob: Finish website revamp/Sub-6
Finger tricks: Lefty M2' flick/Lefty U2'
Maintenance: Become serious and modern about maintaining my cubes.

Other:
Weight loss or GTFO
Develop cool way of writing 2013
Take piano more seriously
Read more
Survive APUSH
Score >1900 on SAT
Score 100 on AMC12

Among other things


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing:
3x3 Sub 8.30 average of 12, sub 6 single
OH sub 13 average of 12
4x4 sub 38 average of 12
5x5 sub 1:25 average of 12
6x6 sub 2:30 
7x7 sub 4:50
learn BLD
learn CLL
learn few OLLCPs
learn ~150 ZBLLs
don't forget how to solve square-1


----------



## Owen (Jan 1, 2013)

Dylann said:


> Buy a midi keyboard for my laptop



I got one of these for christmas. Pretty awesome if you like music and whatnot.


----------



## samkli (Jan 1, 2013)

3x3: get faster
4x4: get faster
5x5: get faster
6x6: get faster
7x7: get faster
OH: get faster
Mega: get faster


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

samkli said:


> 3x3: get faster
> 4x4: get faster
> 5x5: get faster
> 6x6: get faster
> ...



That was straight forward


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 1, 2013)

samkli said:


> 3x3: get faster
> 4x4: get faster
> 5x5: get faster
> 6x6: get faster
> ...



That's what I need but I don't have 6x6, 7x7, or mega.


----------



## Riley (Jan 1, 2013)

Going to be ambitious.

3x3 - Average 10.5 // In comp: sub 8 single, sub 10.5 average
4x4 - Average 45 // In comp: sub 42 single, sub 46 average
5x5 - Average sub 1:25 // In comp: sub 1:20 single, sub 1:30 average.
6x6 - Average sub 3 // In comp: sub 3 single, sub 3:30 average
7x7 - Average sub 4:45 // In comp: sub 4:30 single, sub 4:45 average
OH - Average sub 19 // In comp: sub 16 single, sub 20 average
3BLD - Average sub 40 // In comp: sub 40 single // Finish off BH for edges (and some corners) <-- These goals are probably my most ambitious.
4BLD - Average sub 8 // In comp: sub 10 success
5BLD - Average sub 20 // In comp: success
MBLD - work up to 20/20, not caring about the 1 hour time limit. 15/15 under the 1 hour limit. // In comp: 11+ points
Feet - Average sub 1:45 // In comp: sub 1:45 single, sub 2 average, and actually get an average by not popping
Mega - Average sub 1:30 // In comp: sub 1:30 single, sub 1:45 average


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing
2x2: Stay sub 3, sub average in comp, finish CLL, learn SS maybe
3x3: Sub 11 hopefully, finish COLL
OH: Sub 17, finish OH COLL
4x4: Sub 45
K4: Sub 55
5x5: Sub 1:20
6x6: Sub 2:30
7x7: Sub 4
8x8: Sub 7
9x9: Sub 10
Mega: Sub 1:05
SQ1: Relearn
Pyra: IDGAF
Clock: IRDGAF
BLD: Sub 2 Switch to Turbo and M2
BigBLD: 4-7 Successes

IRL
Further look more like my avatar
Get a better haircut
Get a job for the summer
Start playing guitar again
Get better at drawing human anatomy and landscapes
BS the rest of highschool and BS my way through the first year of college
Learn Japanese
Tell the boy a have a crush on how I feel of him, then in college get a boyfriend
Come out to my father(this wont be fun)

I have my work cut out for me now. I got 2/3 done of what I wanted to do last year so hopefully I can do even better this year.



Riley said:


> Going to be ambitious.



True dat!


----------



## JillianFraser (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing:
3x3: average sub 15, get a sub 10 single
4x4: average 1:30
5x5: average sub 2
6x6: average sub 3;30
7x7: average sub 5

IRL
Successfully come back from ACL surgery, get into my dream college, lose the weight I gained after hurting my knee, get a girlfriend
lol


----------



## tintinwrc (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing : 
3x3 : be sub 14 or sub 13
4x4 : be sub 55
5x5 : sub 2
6x6 : sub 3min20
7x7 : sub 5min20
OH : sub 22
pyra : sub 5
mega : get the two french records and get a sub 1 single
bld : be full BH, sub 1 and make around 15 cubes in multi

IRL :
meet new people, have good marks, get a girlfriend (or 2 at the same time  )


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing - Actually practice. (but is never going to happen)
IRL - 1080p


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2013)

BLD: do well in comp
Other events: get sorta fast
IRL: cube less


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing:
2x2 - Sub 2.12 Average of 12, Sub 1.75 Average of 5; Official Sub 2.75 Average of 5, Official Sub 1.75 Single loluseless, Learn EG-1 (I've already done 16 so far) and EG-2

3x3 - Sub 10 Average of 12, Sub 9 Average of 5, Sub 6.5 Single, Official Sub 10 Average of 5, Official Sub 8 Single [EXTREMELY HARD GOALS], Learn COLL (except for sunes)

4x4 - Sub 50 Average of 5, Sub 37.5 Single, Official Sub 53 Average of 5, Official Sub 40 Single

5x5 - Sub 1:45 Average of 5, Sub 1:20 Single, Official Sub 1:55 Average of 5, Official Sub 1:45 Single

6x6 - Sub 3:45 Mean of 3, Sub 3:15 Single, Official Sub 4:15 Mean of 3, Official Sub 3:50 Single (I hate 6x6)

7x7 - Sub 6:30 Mean of 3, Sub 5:45 Single, Official Sub 7:30 Mean of 3, Official Sub 6:45 Single (Meh, I don't really care. I am making these quite hard because a Shengshou will help. These may be extremely easy though when I do get a SS.)

OH - Sub 19 Average of 5, Sub 15 Single, Official Sub 22.5 Average of 5, Official Sub 20 Single

BLD - Sub 1 Single, Official Sub 2 Single (Also pretty hard. I plan on practicing BLD a lot more this year, and already have started to.)

4BLD - Sub 13:00 Single, Official Success (A little hard)

5BLD - Sub 45:00 Single, Official Success

3x3 Multi BLD - At least 11 WCA points, Officially at least 6 WCA points (I can't estimate my limits; I've never really gotten near them [Most was 5])

Pyraminx - Sub 4.5 Average of 5, Official Sub 6 Average of 5, Official Sub 4 Single (Officials are hard, but almost every comp has Pyraminx anyway, so I'm good.)

Megaminx - Sub 1:20 Average of 5, Sub 1 Single, Official Sub 1:45 average of 5, Official Sub 1:30 Single

Square-1 - Sub 35 Average of 5, Sub 25 Single, Official Sub 48 Average of 5, Official Sub 35 Single (easyish, but I might not get one [missing corner cap and won't use it] for a few months.)

Clock - Sub 15 Average of 5, Sub 10 Single, Official Sub 19 Average of 5, Official Sub 15 Single (I may or may not get into clock. These are assuming I practice a small amount, like I do now.)

*3x3 With FEET!! - Sub 30 Single, Sub 40 Mean of 3, Official NR Single, Official NR Average (EXTREMELY CRAZY HARD! I am probably only gonna have 2 chances: Worlds and Indiana 2013)
*
FMC  - Sub 35 Moves, Official Sub 45 Moves (I don't care AT ALL)

In real life:

NOYB STALKERS!!!
EDIT: After reading some others, it did give me ideas that aren't "personal":
All A's (EZPZ at my school/grade that I'm in)
Stay fit (Not just cubing)
Maybe speedstack a bit again and get a cycle sub 7 3-6-3 sub 2.6 3-3-3 sub 2
Learn javascript programming + program websites
Get on the basketball team (in Novemberish I think will be my chance, as my current grade doesn't do basketball). 
Next school year (7th) do 8th grade math EZPZ but I can't skip 2 classes so whatever.
I just realized these are so nerdy. Except for the second one.  who cares these days.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Cubing:
> 
> 3x3 With FEET!! - Sub 30 Single, Sub 42 Mean of 3, Official NR Single, Official NR Average (EXTREMELY CRAZY HARD! I am probably only gonna have 2 chances: Worlds and Indiana 2013)



Mike generally tries to hold all of the WCA events within two years at the Indiana competition. I would predict Indiana 2013 won't have feet since it was held in 2012 but you never know.


----------



## jonlin (Jan 1, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Oh yeah, and another one is to learn Python (and Java, if I have time)



Python? Not very hard. I believe in you
To the point, I need better grades



CheesePuffs said:


> Make it to state MATHCOUNTS



I will never achieve this D: considering the people at my school


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 1, 2013)

jonlin said:


> Python? Not very hard. I believe in you
> To the point, I need better grades



Yeah, it's kinda casual, not planning on being a programmer as a future career, but it could be useful.


----------



## Akiro (Jan 1, 2013)

2x2 : Learn another method than LBL...
3x3 : Be consistently sub-15
4x4 : Become sub 1:00
5x5 : Become sub 2:00
BLD : Sub 30 memo
Mega : Become sub 2:00
Pyra : Simply practice
OH : Relearn PLLs and become sub 30


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2013)

Life:
-work out
-program tons. 
-study programming
-work.
-get organized
-drink tons of water. My biggest fear in life is a kidney stone. I want to avoid this as much as possible.
-do well in school.
-get a pay raise
-build website

Cubing:
-
-
-


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 1, 2013)

Get a 6x6
Record all the puzzles I receive in 2013


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2013)

sub 15 sq1. 
sub 15 3x3
code a virtual twisty puzzle in java.

other:
do well in school
make more new year's resolutions. 

i think that will be enough for one year.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 1, 2013)

Cubing:
BLD and more meets
Maintain 3x3 speed, dont let too many people surpass me

Life:
Be happy more of the time- find things that make me happy, and spend more time on them.


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Be happy more of the time- find things that make me happy*,* and spend more time on them.



cubing isn't good enough for you anymore? :O


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 1, 2013)

Get sub-the-following in comps (single, average):

222: 2, 5
333: 12, 15
444: 50, 60
555: 2:20, 2:30
666: 4:40
777: 9:00
mega: 1:20, 1:30
pyra: 5, 10
bld: 2:00
mbld: 5+
4bld: success
5bld: success
fmc: 30 moves
oh: 20, 25 
feet: 3:00
square1: 30, 40
clock: 15, 20


----------



## Dantheman696 (Jan 1, 2013)

So My Gaols are
2x2 Get a 2x2 mine broke
3x3 Sub 15 average of 12
4x4 keep the hate going
5x5 Sub 2
6x6 Sub 4
7x7 Sub 10
Any other cube learn how to


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2013)

Dantheman696 said:


> So My Gaols are



Welcome to forum! 
You must be new. (looks at join date)

I just wanted to point out that this is the 2012 new year's resolutions thread. 
Unless you intend to do some fancy time travelling*, I suggest you re post this under the *2013* New Year's Resolutions thread.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Life: Be happy more of the time- find things that make me happy, and spend more time on them.



Best goal ever.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Cubing related:
stop failing at comps (19.12 avg when I was consistently sub 17)
2x2: sub 4, sub 5 avg at comp
3x3: sub 12, sub 14 avg at comp, finish learning full OLL, consistently sub 15, sub 11 ao100
OH: sub 20, consistently sub 25
4x4: sub 1 ao12, sub 1:30 avg at comp, consistently sub 1:30
5x5: buy one, avg sub 2
6x6: avg sub 5
7x7: avg sub 8
pyra: learn LL algs
mega: buy a dayan, avg sub 2
clock: sub 30
get bld success

hold unofficial comps, organize an official comp
go to at least 1 comp 
podium in something

Life:
get into UMich 
get 5 on AP tests
national champ in something in AG
get paying job
figure out how to study
get better grades
don't kill myself with stress
get over 2200 on SAT
get over 32 on ACT


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 2, 2013)

Well here is mine. This will be my second year of cubing!
2x2- learn ortega
3x3- learn all of PLL's and at least half of OLL and be sub 17 and look into Roux
4x4- learn yau and be sub 1:20
5x5- learn it (i have one! lol)
OH- learn OH algs be sub minute
BLD- I REALLY want to learn! I am working at it!
Pyraminx- learn actual method
Megaminx- juat get faster!
and attend 2 comps in addition to my own that i am organising

In real life:
get a date (lol, not gonna happen)
Make more youtube videos
Edit band footage- will take me forever!
Join marching band (flute power!)
Make IV's on EOG's
make it into IB program
Build my awesome trebuchet! (designed completely by me!)
Make it into all-district

well that's about it!


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 2, 2013)

This resolution thing will be good. I started one year ago. Let's see what progress I make.
2x2: Sub-5
3x3: Learn ZZ. Sub-20
4x4: Sub 1:30
5x5: Learn it better. Sub 3
Megaminx: Sub 2.
Get a Stackmat-like timer.

Not cubing related.
Make High School Symphony in freshman year.
Grow to 5' 9"
Make it to state MATHCOUNTS
Don't die


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 2, 2013)

Cubing:
Actually pick up my cubes
Go to a comp
Get a 6x6 and 7x7

IRL: 
Do more stuff


----------



## Weston (Jan 2, 2013)

Get another NAR


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 2, 2013)

Get a better Rubik's Clock and go for WR


----------



## Bob (Jan 2, 2013)

I hope to completely retire from cubing this year.


----------



## A Leman (Jan 2, 2013)

My goals are going to be practice related so I don't reach a goal and then promptly quit cubing for months at a time this year.

I will at least: 
6x timed Avg12 3x3 per week
Timed Avg5 4x4 and 5x5 per week 
3x timed Avg12 3bld per week
2x timed 4bld successes per week
2x timed 5bld successes per month
Try Mbld, I can’t really gauge when or how often I could practice this since I would need to get more cubes and find an hour of free time.

This is not too much for a minimum which means I can stick to it. I normally do a ton of un-timed solves, but I feel that I need to start timing myself more often and stop wasting my time. 

Non-cubing:
Straight A’s next semester in college (I am very serious about this one and I intend to make it happen)
Get back into running because I keep getting talked into racing, and races are much less fun when I am not in competitive shape. 
Try out the mental athlete stuff like memorizing #’s and decks of cards


----------



## jonlin (Jan 2, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Yeah, it's kinda casual, not planning on being a programmer as a future career, but it could be useful.



Hmm. I'm considering learning Java or Haskell because I need to broaden my knowledge on programming and learn certain syntax(Java is related to C) and integration(Haskell can be integrated into other languages.


----------



## ajayd (Jan 2, 2013)

1. Sub 10 on 3 x 3
2. Pluck up the courage to learn Full OLL(30/57 complete)
3. Buy a speedstacks timer.
4. Buy a 2 x 2, and learn to solve a 4 x 4
5. Straight A's
6. Program minesweeper
7. Learn to lockpick
8. Complete 3 of these resolutions.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jan 2, 2013)

2x2: Learn cll, sub 4.7
3x3: sub 11
4x4: sub 1
5x5: sub 1:55
6x6: Don't care
7x7: Sub 7
OH: Sub 30
BLD: Learn it


----------



## Thompson (Jan 2, 2013)

official sub 10 average on 3x3


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 2, 2013)

Cubing:
-Learn OLL like srs
-Get better

Life:
-Graduate college
-Work
-Stick to my fitness regime
-Regenerate into the 12th Doctor


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 2, 2013)

Get some sort of NAR after Weston gets his.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> Get some sort of NAR after Weston gets his.



Where does Justin fit into this? XD


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Where does Justin fit into this? XD



He'll get the WR after Weston and kitten have had their NAR fun


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 2, 2013)

Less emphasis on cubing, try to do well academically, get better at tricking, fluent in German and watch lots of movies.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Mike generally tries to hold all of the WCA events within two years at the Indiana competition. I would predict Indiana 2013 won't have feet since it was held in 2012 but you never know.



That is a scary thought. I hope he has it!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Cubing:
3x3: sub10 single
OH: global sub-30
4x4: sub-45 single, sub-55 avg12
5x5: sub-1:45 single
6x6: sub-3 single
7x7: sub-6 single
Pyraminx: Get NR, sub-4 avg12
Clock: Get NR, sub-7.5 avg5
Megaminx: global sub-2
3BLD: sub-1
MultiBLD: 7/7 or 8/8

Non-cubing:
Get straight As for my exam

Uh.... that's probably it.


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 2, 2013)

Cubing Goals for 2013:

2x2: lol
3x3: sub-10 avg in comp (I could do that on Saturday)
sub-8 single in comp

Organize three official competitions. First one in on Saturday, Jan. 5th, I'm looking at April for the next one.

As you might tell I really don't have many long term goals for 2013. Last year I went from averaging 12s to 10.5. As of January 1st, 2013, I'm averaging ~10.3 and we'll see how much I improve this year. Today I got my first sub-9 av5, and brought down my av12 and av100 PBs.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 2, 2013)

2x2: dont care
3x3: sub 15.5 avg in comp
4x4: dont care
5x5: sub 2 in comp

3x3 blind: get NR (?)
4x4 blind: get a success in comp
multiblind: improve my NR


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 2, 2013)

2x2: Stay averaging low 5
3x3: Switch completely to ZZ/Average sub-20/Stop being lazy and finish learning full PLL...
OH: Consistently average sub-35
Bigcubes: Stop being slow/Learn better method
Pyra: Maintain average of 6.5ish, maybe improve a little


----------



## HMS (Jan 2, 2013)

Life: Nothing that's not already been said here, Girl, Happiness, German, MATHCOUNTS, less cubing.

Cubing: 
2x2: Get a good one and sub7, probably (right now I have some odd cube a friend of mine got through a chinese wholesale company, it's terrible)
3x3: Let's say sub17 with Petrus
4x4: Get something better than a Rubik's one with a yellow center missing... hm.
Pyra: Sub8
Mega: Sub3
Start getting into 3BLD


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 2, 2013)

Get sub-10 at 3x3x3

Buy other puzzles


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 2, 2013)

Sub 10 qcube 3x3 avg12
Cube less
Learn programming (lol I've failed to do this for years)


----------



## ianography (Jan 2, 2013)

4x4: Consistent sub-40 averages (probably won't happen though)

Non-Internet World: Finally, _FINALLY_, meet Mr. Ranzha V. Emodrach. do you <3

Learn moar Japanese. Seriously how am I supposed to live in Japan if I can't speak the frickin' language

Stop being a dick



emolover said:


> Come out to my father(this wont be fun)



Good luck bruv. Would he just not take you seriously or is he like "STUPID FAJITS !!1!"?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 2, 2013)

Learn C*LL, become colour neutral.
2x2: Sub 3 Single (non lucky), Sub 6 Average 
3x3: Sub 15 Single, Sub 25 Average
4x4: Sub 1 Single, Sub 1:30 Average
5x5: Sub 2:30 Single, Sub 3 Average


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hopefully I can actually get around to all these goals...

2x2: stop being nervous in competition and break WR

3x3: official: make WC13' finals. At home: sub 9.5 average of 100

4x4: get a 4x4 that doesn't suck so bad that it makes you want to throw it at a kitten

5x5: same as 4x4

6x6: sub 2:30

7x7 sub 4

OH: Sub 17

I pretty much just want to be good at other events that aren't just 2x2 and 3x3.

IRL:

Stay in shape
Don't make cubing a burden to practice
Get drivers permit (lol. 16 and still haven't taken drivers ED)


----------



## ianography (Jan 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Get drivers permit (lol. 16 and still haven't taken drivers ED)



You're 16? I thought you were 17...

Driver's Ed is so easy


----------



## Gumpsy (Jan 2, 2013)

2x2, get an average of 15 seconds, single of sub 8
3x3, get and average of sub 30, get a single of sub 20
4x4, learn how to solve this faster haha
learn how to solve the super square 1
get one of each colored zhanchi


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 3, 2013)

2x2
- People still solve this?
3x3
- Get better at Roux 
- sub-11 average
4x4
- ~50 average 
- Konsta+florian mod 4x4 without popping a piece and losing it less than 5 minutes after reassembling, thus causing me to rage quit cubing for a month
5x5
- 1 minute 40 second average
6x6
- save up money to get a new 6x6 ( sadface D: )
7x7
- re-sticker v-cube
IRL
- Acceptance into university in September
- Compete in at least one tournament for martial arts


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 3, 2013)

Cubing

get sub 15seconds in 3x3
consistent success in 3BLD
get good at 5x5 and 4x4
break the world record for most cubes solved under water in a single breath


Other

Do at least 1 backflip every day
hand all homework in on time
start doing byw more often


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 3, 2013)

Cubing:
2x2: Stop caring about it
3x3: Global sub 13 with Roux, global sub 15 with CFOP, learn how to actually do EOline
4x4: Pick a freaking method
5x5: Sub 2 average
OH: Don't get slower than I am now
BLD: Get a successful Multi better than my competition PB

IRL:
Quit my job
Weigh significantly less than I do now


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> 2x2
> - People still solve this?
> 3x3
> - Get better at Roux
> ...



I thought you quit cubing :confused: 

anyway:
2x2 - Be able to 1 look my solves 99.9% of the time.
3x3 - Sub 10 ao100 would be nice.
Big cubes - Meh. Maybe dabble into some 4x4.
Side events - Meh. 

Non cubing:
......
......
......
......


----------



## Edward (Jan 3, 2013)

300lb+ Bench press
Rep 500lb Squat 3 times
Get back into the grind of cubing
Start on Japanese 
Get a job
And then some personal suff

Simple


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2013)

ianography said:


> Stop being a dick



LOL!



ianography said:


> Good luck bruv. Would he just not take you seriously or is he like "STUPID FAJITS !!1!"?



He would either not give a flying **** in any way or he would flip his living **** and send me to the curb thus likely loosing my funding for college. Come to think about it, I might want to wait until I am 22 or so. It will be hard trying to keep the act up that I dont have an interest in relationships. Or he might already know because he could have check my history and seen the gay stuff I do online, after all he has seen the banana eating video.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 3, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I thought you quit cubing :confused:



I did quit cubing. Refer to the 4x4 section of my goals, and you might see why.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 3, 2013)

Re-learn how to scramble clock.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I did quit cubing. Refer to the 4x4 section of my goals, and you might see why.



Ahh ok that makes sense I guess


----------



## ianography (Jan 3, 2013)

emolover said:


> He would either not give a flying **** in any way or he would flip his living **** and send me to the curb thus likely loosing my funding for college. Come to think about it, I might want to wait until I am 22 or so. It will be hard trying to keep the act up that I dont have an interest in relationships. Or he might already know because he could have check my history and seen the gay stuff I do online, after all he has seen the banana eating video.



Tell him on his birthday. It'll make for an eventful day to remember!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 3, 2013)

emolover said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> He would either not give a flying **** in any way or he would flip his living **** and send me to the curb thus likely loosing my funding for college. Come to think about it, I might want to wait until I am 22 or so. It will be hard trying to keep the act up that I dont have an interest in relationships. Or he might already know because he could have check my history and seen the gay stuff I do online, after all he has seen the banana eating video.



If you're financially dependent on him, and there's any chance of him getting really mad, it might be a good thing to wait. I know I'm waiting to tell my dad a few things...


----------



## LarsN (Jan 3, 2013)

Cubing:
Learn my letter pair list by heart for blind and memo faster with it than I did visual.
Try not to forget too many algs for 3x3x3 speedsolving.

IRL:
Get in shape to run a 10K.
Be more comitted in everything I do.


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2013)

ianography said:


> Tell him on his birthday. It'll make for an eventful day to remember!



Why does everybody say that? You are probably the 20th person who has said that to me.



somerandomkidmike said:


> If you're financially dependent on him, and there's any chance of him getting really mad, it might be a good thing to wait. I know I'm waiting to tell my dad a few things...



That is what I will probably do. Though if I see that he softens up to gays than I will tell him. The good thing is that is not a bible thumper and he is intelligent.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2013)

Cubing:
- 2x2: sub 7
- 3x3: sub 30
- 4x4: sub 3:30
- go on with 3BLD
- other cubes: faster

IRL:
- Enjoying the life with my wife and daughter


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 3, 2013)

emolover said:


> The good thing is that is not a bible thumper and he is intelligent.



Well, that's always good. Unfortunately, my dad kind of is. I'm convinced that he actually thinks the world is 6000 years old. If I add coming out to my dad as bi and an atheist to my new year's resolution, I might end up having to move out on my own.


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Well, that's always good. Unfortunately, my dad kind of is. I'm convinced that he actually thinks the world is 6000 years old. If I add coming out to my dad as bi and an atheist to my new year's resolution, I might end up having to move out on my own.



Aww... Well good luck to you though with coming out in both issues.


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 5, 2013)

Cubing: Complete in every weekly competition

IRL: 
Manage my money better (blew through over 6K dollars on I don't even know what)

Practice what I like, perfect what I love (which means):
by the end of the season I want to 360 and lip slide on skis, and I want to 5050 on my snowboard
I also want to speedrun skate 2 and get the WR


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's mine:

2x2: Learn more than half of CLL, change my Type-C stickers, Sub-6 average
3x3: Change my GuHong v2 stickers, Sub-20 average
4x4: (if it comes out) Purchase the V-cube 4, Sub-1:30 average
5x5: Change my V-cube 5 stickers, Sub-3:00 average
6x6: Sell or trade my supossedly modded V6 (any takers?)
7x7: GET GOOD
Magic/Master Magic: Also get good

IRL: Score a 25-27 on the ACT in Febuary, and go to another competition(hopefully there's another Hillsdale comp).


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 5, 2013)

Justin Harder promised to mail me cookies if I get the 4BLD WR, so that's my new goal I guess.


----------



## NateG (Jan 7, 2013)

Start cubing again, learn some more puzzles, post on speedsolving every once in a while, relearn a bunch of forgotten cubing-related things, maybe enter a competition this year, be a better person, study abroad.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 7, 2013)

NateG, you still exist?


----------



## NateG (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in NYC now. I haven't cubed much in a while, and I recently found all my puzzles and started playing with them, found my way back here.


----------



## ianography (Jan 7, 2013)

emolover said:


> Why does everybody say that? You are probably the 20th person who has said that to me.



Okay, tell him on YOUR birthday. He can't get mad at the birthday boy!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2013)

emolover said:


> Why does everybody say that? You are probably the 20th person who has said that to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I will probably do. Though if I see that he softens up to gays than I will tell him. The good thing is that is not a bible thumper and he is intelligent.


Your dad is not an ATM. If you are going to take his money you should at least be honest to him. Good luck.

I hope to solve all of the puzzles that I own this year. 1 per day and I am already behind schedule 
I hope to improve on all puzzles that I will put effort into
4/4 in multiblind and FINALLY figure out how to do bigcubes blind
Become much better in commutators so I can actually use them during an official 1 hour FMC regularly
Be helpful again on the forum

Be good to my fiancée and become a great husband to her
Keep enjoying life
Start learning things that take effort again: Japanese, playing piano, modern programming
Keep enjoying life and don't become boring or bored
Organise a competition


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cubing Related:
2x2x2: sub-15, maybe BLD
3x3x3: finish memorizing all the OLL and PLL algs, reach sub-30 average of five, reach sub-20 single solve.
4x4x4: reach sub-three minutes

non-cubing related:
work harder in school, do more athletic stuff.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 13, 2013)

Cubing : Be consistently sub-14 on 3x3 by the end of the year, and manage cubing enough so that it doesn't become boring and not enjoyable. In other word, make sure it stays fun 
Of course I have other goals for all events, but that doesn't really matter right now.

Life : Mend my friendship with my ex-girlfriend
Find reasons to be enjoy life more, and continue being happy
Continue living up to my own standards of what makes a good person
Advance my studies of music theory and prove to myself that I belong in my school's advanced chorus (My director told me he's decided I will be moved up sophomore year)
Get all A's this semester (I got 2 B's in first semester :/ )
Figure out what I want to do with my life, or at least the next few years of it.


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 13, 2013)

I shall learn ZZ and gain some determination to learn new algs!


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 13, 2013)

2x2- Sub 4, learn CLL(Maybe I'll end up using Roux CMLLs on the 2x2).
3x3- Sub 11, Start BLD.
4x4- Sub 1:15

Hardware- Get new stickers.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jan 13, 2013)

Survive to 2014 ... that's about it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 9, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Official sub 11 3x3 average
> Official sub 50 4x4 average
> Squat 405 for 1-5 reps



Well I squatted 350x4 which puts a 1RM calculation at 405. Possibly able to get this already. Didn't even think I'd have this by the end of the year.


----------



## Kian (Apr 9, 2013)

Kian said:


> I intend to be less resolute.



I am happy to say that I am fulfilling my goal. Well, I think.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Cubing:
> 2x2 - Sub 2.12 Average of 12, Sub 1.75 Average of 5; Official Sub 2.75 Average of 5, Official Sub 1.75 Single loluseless, Learn EG-1 (I've already done 16 so far) and EG-2
> 
> 3x3 - Sub 10 Average of 12, Sub 9 Average of 5, Sub 6.5 Single, Official Sub 10 Average of 5, Official Sub 8 Single [EXTREMELY HARD GOALS], Learn COLL (except for sunes)
> ...



For some reason I just realized these cubing goals are kinda ridiculous...  I'll be proud if I get at least 1/3 of these.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 9, 2013)

I know it's already April but here are 2013 resolutions for the rest of the year.

Edit: Update...
Cubing:
- 2x2 get back to sub-6 before any comps *got DNF at comp lol but at least one sub-6 single*
- 3x3 get past sub-16 barrier *not sure if getting past it but current Ao100 is about 15.5*
- 3x3 OH get sub-25 Ao12 *done*
- pyraminx I really don't know what to expect by the end of the year because so far it's been going awesome. Is sub-6 too ambitious? I started pyraminxing about a week ago. *done*
- clean, re-lube, re-tension, and re-sticker all my favourite cubes with half brights *done*
- only make one more order of cubes (this is gonna be hard) *failed (2 orders) not too bad I guess*
- go to my first competition *done*
- get a sub-15 single during labour *would have done but labour didn't happen*

IRL:
- give birth to two healthy babies *done*
- do not get a C-section *failed*
- go to bed earlier, get more sleep *did and then failed after babies arrived*
- eat less junk food *doing it*
- make daughter practice violin and piano regularly *doing the latter*
- potty train son *attempted and failed*


----------



## JasonK (Apr 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> - pyraminx I really don't know what to expect by the end of the year because so far it's been going awesome. Is sub-6 too ambitious? I started pyraminxing about a week ago.



Assuming you keep practising, sub-6 is definitely reasonable. I got my first sub-6 avg12 three and a half months after getting my first pyraminx, so even if you don't improve quickly you should be good


----------



## Username (Apr 9, 2013)

Username said:


> 2x2: Learn CLL, Sub 4 consistently, Possibly EG-1
> 3x3: Sub 15, Full OLL and PLL
> 4x4: Sub 1 and Color neutral
> 5x5: Sub 2
> ...



Current progress: 
2x2: Nothing yet
3x3: Full PLL
4x4: Nothing
5x5: I don't really care anymore
6x6: Still haven't got one, and probably wont
7x7: Meh
8x8: Same as above
9x9: Will buy at some point, not sure when
Pyraminx: Sub 7 right now
3BLD: Success, I already have a 5BLD success.


----------



## Florian (Apr 9, 2013)

Acing school
100kg 10 rep benchpress


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Cubing:
> - pyraminx I really don't know what to expect by the end of the year because so far it's been going awesome. Is sub-6 too ambitious? I started pyraminxing about a week ago.





JasonK said:


> Assuming you keep practising, sub-6 is definitely reasonable. I got my first sub-6 avg12 three and a half months after getting my first pyraminx, so even if you don't improve quickly you should be good



Ok, that happened a lot faster than I thought it would. About 3 weeks into pyraminxing, sub-6 Ao12=5.74:
6.51, 5.23, 5.40, 5.16, 5.38, 7.00, 4.93, 5.30, (8.68), 7.28, 5.21, (4.76)


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, that happened a lot faster than I thought it would. About 3 weeks into pyraminxing, sub-6 Ao12=5.74:
> 6.51, 5.23, 5.40, 5.16, 5.38, 7.00, 4.93, 5.30, (8.68), 7.28, 5.21, (4.76)




Wow, you are good! I still don't really know how to solve it. I know just how to replace an edge and keep on doing that untill all are solved, resulting in sometimes over 2 minutes... LOL. I have a sub 30 official single though...


----------



## YddEd (Apr 23, 2013)

1 Sub 15
2 Learn ZZ 
3 Get faster at the 2x2
4 Finish learning 4x4 parity and be sub 2 minutes at least


----------



## JasonK (Apr 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, that happened a lot faster than I thought it would. About 3 weeks into pyraminxing, sub-6 Ao12=5.74:
> 6.51, 5.23, 5.40, 5.16, 5.38, 7.00, 4.93, 5.30, (8.68), 7.28, 5.21, (4.76)



Woah, nice improvement!


----------



## kilwap147 (Apr 23, 2013)

3X3-sub 25 average, sub 15 pr, maybe??

3x3 BS-success

I know the method already; I just haven 't committed to memorizing a whole solve yet.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Wow, you are good! I still don't really know how to solve it. I know just how to replace an edge and keep on doing that untill all are solved, resulting in sometimes over 2 minutes... LOL. I have a sub 30 official single though...



Well when I was still a noob a few weeks ago I did the random edge thing that you're describing and did a couple of averages and they were all over 30 seconds. Then I learned keyhole method (I think). I've also heard of oka method. I'm not even sure how they're different or if they are. I'm sill half a noob lol. If you look on youtube you could probably find a couple of tutorials for it. Here are the two that I watched:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_CvrT5NFWY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=045nrROkRRU


----------



## TP (Apr 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well when I was still a noob a few weeks ago I did the random edge thing that you're describing and did a couple of averages and they were all over 30 seconds. Then I learned keyhole method (I think). I've also heard of oka method. I'm not even sure how they're different or if they are.



Odder has a nice explanation of Pyraminx methods, click here.

The methods are similar, you just do the edges a little bit different.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 30, 2013)

So it's the end of the year; did you acheive your goals?


----------



## Username (Dec 30, 2013)

Username said:


> 2x2: Learn CLL, Sub 4 consistently, Possibly EG-1
> 3x3: Sub 15, Full OLL and PLL
> 4x4: Sub 1 and Color neutral
> 5x5: Sub 2
> ...



2x2: CLL, and almost sub3
3x3: Sub11 Full OLL and PLL
4x4: CN 4x4 is stupid, sub50
5x5: Yes
6x6: Yes
7x7: Yes
8x8: lol8x8
9x9: lol9x9 nope
Pyra: 4.16 Official average, I guess that's a success
3BLD: Solved 13 of them in one go.


----------



## Renslay (Dec 30, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> So it's the end of the year; did you acheive your goals?



My goal was being a better cuber. I did.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Mine is to make 3x3 finals at WC13



I didn't even make semis........

Still had a very good year for cubing. Got significantly better at almost every event I did


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's my post from last year:


Ickathu said:


> 2x2: lawl like 8 seconds now
> 3x3: 19-21 now
> 4x4: [1:15-1:20]
> 5x5: 2:30-2:50 now
> ...



3x3: I'm inconsistent - between 18-22, but generally closer to 18-19. IMPROVEMENT DID NOT MEET GOAL
4x4: ~1:10 IMPROVEMENT. DID NOT MEET GOAL
5x5: 2:20 IMPROVEMENT. DID NOT MEET GOAL
6x6: 6:00 NO IMPROVEMENT. DID NOT MEET GOAL
7x7: 8:45-9:00 NO (probably) IMPROVEMENT. DID NOT MEET GOAL
3BLD: haven't done it since competition in November, but that had 2:48 success. NO IMPROVEMENT. DID NOT MEET GOAL
4BLD: no successes NO IMPROVEMENT. DID NOT MEET GOAL
Pyra: sub5 IMPROVEMENT. DID MEET GOAL
MBLD: haven't done it in ages. No idea, honestly. DID NOT MEET GOAL
Megaminx: 2:40 DID NOT MEET GOAL

well then. Rather pathetic. 
Improved 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and Pyra for sure. Not sure about megaminx, because I don't know what I averaged last year. I think I need to set better goals for next year.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 30, 2013)

uvafan said:


> All are global averages
> 2x2: lol idc
> 3x3: sub10
> 4x4: sub1
> ...



Okso i achieved all these goals except sq-1 is stupid and lolno at sub10 3x3. Idk why I set these goals so low, next time I'll be more ambitious.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 30, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Learn C*LL, become colour neutral.
> 2x2: Sub 3 Single (non lucky), Sub 6 Average
> 3x3: Sub 15 Single, Sub 25 Average
> 4x4: Sub 1 Single, Sub 1:30 Average
> 5x5: Sub 2:30 Single, Sub 3 Average



It's funny how you improve much more than you anticipate. 

2x2 - Sub 6 official average
3x3 - 11.12 single and 16 official average 
4x4 - 43 Single and Sub 49 Ao5, Sub 56 Ao100
5x5 - 1:49 single and Sub 2 Ao5


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2013)

H


TheNextFeliks said:


> Be sub-15 3x3 and learn OLL
> Be sub-1 (at least) 4x4
> Be sub-2 (at least) 5x5
> Be sub-4 2x2
> ...



Well that was a fail. 
3x3: Full OLL. Sub-15 ao5 but average more like 15-16. 
4x4: not even close
5x5: not even close
2x2: sub-4 ao12s but not global
Pyraminx: Yeah sometimes. Haven't done a serious session in forever. 
Square-1: There was a time I was but not anymore
BLD: Yes surprisingly


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> BLD: do well in comp
> Other events: get sorta fast
> IRL: cube less



I did well except for the cubing less part.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 30, 2013)

Kind of copy from earlier post...

Cubing:
- 2x2 get back to sub-6 before any comps *got DNF at comp lol but at least one sub-6 single*
- 3x3 get past sub-16 barrier *kind of failed... kind of stuck*
- 3x3 OH get sub-25 Ao12 *done*
- pyraminx I really don't know what to expect by the end of the year because so far it's been going awesome. Is sub-6 too ambitious? I started pyraminxing about a week ago. *done*
- clean, re-lube, re-tension, and re-sticker all my favourite cubes with half brights *done*
- only make one more order of cubes (this is gonna be hard) *failed miserably*
- go to my first competition *done*
- get a sub-15 single during labour *would have done but labour didn't happen*

IRL:
- give birth to two healthy babies *done*
- do not get a C-section *failed*
- go to bed earlier, get more sleep *did and then failed after babies arrived*
- eat less junk food *doing it*
- make daughter practice violin and piano regularly *I only get half marks for this one*
- potty train son *still fail*

I guess some of these are staying for 2014.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 30, 2013)

I feel like I've responded to this before...


Ninja Storm said:


> CUBING:
> 3x3: Sub-12*YES*
> 4x4: Sub-1:00*YES*
> 5x5: Sub-1:20*NO*
> ...


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 30, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> - Start learning algs again
> - Actually practice BLD to some extent
> - Improve at various stuffs
> 
> ...



-Well, I learned almost all of Square-1 EP, won't be finishing until shortly after 2014 starts though. Don't remember learning much else.
-Improved official 3BLD from 2:42 to 1:26 and got official 7/8 in 43:xx when I had never had a multi success at all before this year
-List of improvements and stuff:
2x2 (from low 4 to low 3)
3x3 (from low 12 to low 11)
4x4 (from low 40's to high 38)
5x5 (from mid-1:20's to sub-1:15)
6x6 (from like 2:45 to sub-2:15)
7x7 (from like 4:30 to sub-3:30)
OH (from barely sub-30 to almost sub-20)
Megaminx (from barely sub-2 to ~1:18)
Pyraminx (from lolidk to low 6)
Square-1 (from ~30 to ~16)
3BLD(from mid-to-low 2's to ~1:30)
Learned to multiBLD (in a couple of weeks went from only having tried (and failed) a couple of 2-cube attempts at home to having an official 7/8)
Learned to 4BLD (failed officially, but got at-home success of 10:55)
Learned to skewb (kinda, only practiced for a few days, which got me mid-11 average)

I'd say this was a decent year for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hopefully I can actually get around to all these goals...
> 
> 2x2: stop being nervous in competition and break WR
> 
> ...



2x2: did it 3 times 8D
3x3: got sub 9.5
4x4: did that
5x5 nope...
6x6: nope
OH: nope
7x7: well I was sub 4 for a bit

IRL:
Woekout: Well, I stayed in shape but didn't start working out till November.

Dont make cubing a burden: I guess I didn't cube as much

Get permit: epic fail...I did not do it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Get a 6x6
> Record all the puzzles I receive in 2013



6x6 yes
Record all the puzzles I receive in 2013 stopped about halve way trough the year.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 30, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Cubing:
> Mega: sub-50 avg12, break WR avg and/or single
> Pyra: sub-4 avg12, learn WO and maybe Nutella
> 3x3: sub-10 avg5, sub-13 global avg
> ...



I only did two things on this list. 

I am pretty much sub-13, and I know what I want to do as a career. 
I never went to prom. xD


----------



## Iggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Cubing:
> 3x3: sub10 single
> OH: global sub-30
> 4x4: sub-45 single, sub-55 avg12
> ...



3x3: yes
OH: yes
4x4: yes
5x5: yes
6x6: lol no
7x7: lol yes
Pyra: yes and yes
Clock: yes and yes
Megaminx: got that a long time ago
3BLD: got that a long time ago
MultBLD: lol 11/11
Non-cubing: yes


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Official sub 11 3x3 average
> Official sub 50 4x4 average
> Squat 405 for 1-5 reps



no
no
yes


----------



## samkli (Dec 30, 2013)

samkli said:


> 3x3: get faster
> 4x4: get faster
> 5x5: get faster
> 6x6: get faster
> ...



I think I succeeded


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 31, 2013)

Goals for 2013 to finish by the end of the year:

4x4: Assemble


----------



## Riley (Dec 31, 2013)

Riley said:


> Going to be ambitious.
> 
> 3x3 - Average 10.5 // In comp: sub 8 single, sub 10.5 average
> 4x4 - Average 45 // In comp: sub 42 single, sub 46 average
> ...



3x3 - Yes, No, Yes
4x4 - Yes, Yes, No
5x5 - No, No, No
6x6 - No, No
7x7 - No, No, No
OH - No, No, No
3BLD - Lol for "most ambitious." Yes, Yes
4BLD - Yes, Yes
5BLD - lolno
MBLD - lolno, lolno, lolno
Feet - Yes, Yes, Yes
Mega - Yes, Yes, Yes


----------



## uniacto (Dec 31, 2013)

uniacto said:


> sub 12 at 3x3 at the end of 2013
> 
> Learn all PLL's and some more OLL's.
> 
> ...



sub 12 at 3x3 at the end of 2013 - Nope

Learn all PLL's and some more OLL's. - Nope

Dabble in Roux and/or ZZ - Nope

mod a cube successfully (my shengshou 4x4 pretty much sucks after my failed attempt at modding) - nope

edit: I suppose I should include some real life stuff as well...

get taller - a couple inches? 
get higher than a 2000 on SAT's - nope, but I got a 34 on the ACT, so that works for me 
be more social and outgoing, meet more people - definitely. Which makes up for all the other stuff I've failed in. I'm the most social and I'm enjoying life so much more now that I have people I can talk to and know they care.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 31, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Cubing related:
> stop failing at comps (19.12 avg when I was consistently sub 17)
> 2x2: sub 4, sub 5 avg at comp
> 3x3: sub 12, sub 14 avg at comp, finish learning full OLL, consistently sub 15, sub 11 ao100
> ...



nope
2x2: close enough
3x3: not exactly, nope, yes, yes, nope
OH: yes, yes (just need to do it in comp) 
4x4: no, yes, yes
5x5: yes, no (very close though, usually 2:10 ish)
6x6: yes
7x7: only did like 4 timed solves on it but I'm definitely sub 8 so yesmega:
Pyra: no, I have no idea why I still haven't learned them. I'll probably learn them today so I can complete this lol
Mega: yes, no?
Clock: uh... sub 14 so yes
BLD: noooooooo

yes (Blizzard Town)
yes
no 

Life:
YES  (looks like I didn't really need the other stuff to get in so I don't really care anymore)
no
no
no
not really
yes
yes? lol
no 
no


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2014)

This is gonna take a lonnnggg time to respond too, but reflections are always worth the time! 



Coolster01 said:


> Cubing:
> 2x2 - Sub 2.12 Average of 12, Sub 1.75 Average of 5; Official Sub 2.75 Average of 5, Official Sub 1.75 Single loluseless, Learn EG-1 (I've already done 16 so far) and EG-2



Average of 12 - *Yes!* 1.775 _kills_ that! xD

Average of 5 - Um, *yes!* 1.600 is also a killer 

Official Average - *Yes!* 2.40 dominates, but still really sucks.

Official Single - *Yes!* 1.69 

EG-1 - *Yes!* Was worth it for sure 

Eg-2 - *No*, I decided to perfect my CLLs first, then I could get to that in 2014.

Definitely got into 2x2 much more than expected!



> 3x3 - Sub 10 Average of 12, Sub 9 Average of 5, Sub 6.5 Single, Official Sub 10 Average of 5, Official Sub 8 Single [EXTREMELY HARD GOALS], Learn COLL (except for sunes)



Average of 12 - *No.*

Average of 5 - *No.*

Single - *No.*

Official Average - *No*, 10.04 is so annoying! x(

Official Single - *No*, 8.99 was at 6.2ish when I got to PLL, though. xD

COLL without sunes - *No*, did I seriously think I was going to like 3x3 that much?



> 4x4 - Sub 50 Average of 5, Sub 37.5 Single, Official Sub 53 Average of 5, Official Sub 40 Single



Average of 5 - *Yes!* 46.xx does the job. 

Single - *Nope*, 38.25 is pretty close, though!

Official Average - *Yes!* Smashed it with a 48.57!

Official Single - *Yes!* This was probably one of my harder goals, but I got freakishly lucky, pulled off an overall PB of 38.25! 



> 5x5 - Sub 1:45 Average of 5, Sub 1:20 Single, Official Sub 1:55 Average of 5, Official Sub 1:45 Single



Average - *No.* Pretty easy, should've done it. xD

Single - *No*, did I seriously expect a single 25 seconds better than my average? xDDDDDD

Official Average - *Yes*, 1:53.86 wasn't all that hard to get at all… Overall PB, too, I think.

Official Single - *No*, 1:48.88.



> 6x6 - Sub 3:45 Mean of 3, Sub 3:15 Single, Official Sub 4:15 Mean of 3, Official Sub 3:50 Single (I hate 6x6)



All *NOOOOOOOOOOOO*. I seriously had an explosion that I never fixed because I had problems after replacing springs, and I've lost a gazillion pieces by now probably. lololol.



> 7x7 - Sub 6:30 Mean of 3, Sub 5:45 Single, Official Sub 7:30 Mean of 3, Official Sub 6:45 Single (Meh, I don't really care. I am making these quite hard because a Shengshou will help. These may be extremely easy though when I do get a SS.)



All *NOOOOOOOOOOOO* again! Super easy, but I just never really practiced, and officially I didn't feel like going fast at Indiana for some odd reason. :/



> OH - Sub 19 Average of 5, Sub 15 Single, Official Sub 22.5 Average of 5, Official Sub 20 Single



Average of 5 - *No*, not quite! I think I had high 19 or low 20…

Single - *No*, I think. I know I have a 15 or two, but I don't think I have a sub 15.

Official Average - *Yes*, 20.78 babbyyyy!

Official Single - Oh *YES*! OLL skip T-perm, pretty much the only solve of Hillsdale Fall 2013 that was unrecorded, and I locked up on the T-perm, too.

Should've done more at-home practice. 



> BLD - Sub 1 Single, Official Sub 2 Single (Also pretty hard. I plan on practicing BLD a lot more this year, and already have started to.)



Single - *Noooo*, 1:2x.xx.

Official - *No*, 2 1:3x.xx DNF's, one was because one target was off, one was nerves at worlds = fail. Why is there a 1 minute difference? lolol.



> 4BLD - Sub 13:00 Single, Official Success (A little hard)



Single - *Nooooo.* Boring event in my eyes.

Official - *Yes*, so slow, though.



> 5BLD - Sub 45:00 Single, Official Success



*No* and *no.* Only did one attempt after my success, I think, which was an official fail at Worlds. It was quite a mess tbh.



> 3x3 Multi BLD - At least 11 WCA points, Officially at least 6 WCA points (I can't estimate my limits; I've never really gotten near them [Most was 5])



Home - *No*, didn't really do any after 8/8 official even though I got more cubes just for MBLD! xD

Official - Oh, *YES!* 8/8 59:46 = happy.



> Pyraminx - Sub 4.5 Average of 5, Official Sub 6 Average of 5, Official Sub 4 Single (Officials are hard, but almost every comp has Pyraminx anyway, so I'm good.)



*YES, YES, YES!* All pretty easy, got into the event a little bit.



> Megaminx - Sub 1:20 Average of 5, Sub 1 Single, Official Sub 1:45 average of 5, Official Sub 1:30 Single



YES, YES, YES, YES! I seriously got serious about this event! Home single was messed up, considering the average. Despite making no sense, I managed a few times! I did really well at Indiana 2013! :O



> Square-1 - Sub 35 Average of 5, Sub 25 Single, Official Sub 48 Average of 5, Official Sub 35 Single (easyish, but I might not get one [missing corner cap and won't use it] for a few months.)



*YES, YES, YES, YES!* Very easy goals, didn't fully get into the event, but did a decent amount at some points in the year.



> Clock - Sub 15 Average of 5, Sub 10 Single, Official Sub 19 Average of 5, Official Sub 15 Single (I may or may not get into clock. These are assuming I practice a small amount, like I do now.)



*NO, NO, NO, NO!* Lost mine in February, gonna order one today or tomorrow possibly, finally!



> *3x3 With FEET!! - Sub 30 Single, Sub 40 Mean of 3, Official NR Single, Official NR Average (EXTREMELY CRAZY HARD! I am probably only gonna have 2 chances: Worlds and Indiana 2013)
> *



Single - *Yes*, 28.23!

Average - *Yesssssss*! 35.85 is amazing! 

Official Single - *YES*, 36.97 Former NAR current NR!!!! I can't believe I did it!

Official Average - *YESSSSS*!!!!!! 39.10 NAR!

Geez, I cared a lot about feet. Now that that's over, I guess I won't be making my goals too hard this year for feet, if any.



> FMC  - Sub 35 Moves, Official Sub 45 Moves (I don't care AT ALL)



*NO* and *NO.* Both were easy, especially official, but I only had 10 minutes because we had to go. 



> In real life:
> 
> NOYB STALKERS!!!
> EDIT: After reading some others, it did give me ideas that aren't "personal":
> All A's (EZPZ at my school/grade that I'm in)



*Yes*, although I might get an A- in band this quarter, who cares anyway?



> Stay fit (Not just cubing)



I'd say *yes*, I guess, definitely didn't get any worse as far as fitness goes.



> Maybe speedstack a bit again and get a cycle sub 7 3-6-3 sub 2.6 3-3-3 sub 2



*NO, NO, NO.* It takes _MUCH_ more than a bit to do that…



> Learn javascript programming + program websites



Learned a little, but I guess *no.* Feel so dumb for halfway learning HTML and then just "wimping out".



> Get on the basketball team (in Novemberish I think will be my chance, as my current grade doesn't do basketball).





> Next school year (7th) do 8th grade math EZPZ but I can't skip 2 classes so whatever.



Actually, I already was a year ahead, and even if I wasn't, I _could_ have skipped 2. Doing Algebra I, which is 9th grade in my school district (odd, yes).

Feel pretty good about myself! I'll be making my 2014 one tomorrow, most likely. These goals were perfect, where it was hard enough where beating goals felt amazing, and easy enough where I wouldn't disappoint myself. I'll keep it around this level, although I don't have too much more potential in some events this year, so my next ones may vary in skill level.

EDIT: Woah, huge post. Took ~1 hour to do, but it's only once a year, so yay!

EDIT2: 26 yes, 31 no I believe. Maybe I'll decrease difficulty a teeny bit this year!


----------

